# Beverage forum with sub topics?



## Shaheen (May 1, 2006)

I was browsing through the Beverage forum and it took me quite a while to read soemthing of my interest, mostly because a lot of the recipes and tips are for aloholic drinks. My suggestion: Could we have the forum divided into sub topics, like smoothies, slushes, milkshakes, etc? That would be a great help and make browsing more efficient. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2006)

Were you thinking of two categories:

Alcoholic Beverages

Non-Alcoholic Beverages


----------



## GB (May 1, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Were you thinking of two categories:
> 
> Alcoholic Beverages
> 
> Non-Alcoholic Beverages


That is actually something we are in the process of discussing.


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> That is actually something we are in the process of discussing.


 
Lucky guess, I didn't know.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2006)

Great minds Andy, great minds 

Actually it was because of this thread that we started to discuss it so thank you Shaheen for mentioning it. We do not know if we are going to do it yet, but it is on the table.


----------



## Shaheen (May 2, 2006)

Ya that also would be great, but then again, it would be better if the alcoholic and non alcoholic sections have sub sections. Thank you Andy and GB!


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

I have created the alcohol and non alcohol sub forums and moved all the threads to the right one. At this time those are the only two subs we are going to do as we try to keep the number of sub forums to a minimum, but if we find that we need then in the future then we can certainly look at doing that again.


----------



## Shaheen (May 3, 2006)

Thanks so much! This is so much more convenient


----------

